# favorite transformer?



## King_Stannis (Jul 29, 2002)

just introduced my 3 1/2 year old boy to the transformers movie (1985). he really thought it was cool. i kind of forgot how surprisingly good that movie was. which leads me to ask, who was your favorite transformer.

my favorite decepticon: soundwave 



my favorite autobot: ultra magnus




what say you?


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 29, 2002)

Skywarp is my favorite Decepticon, although Soundwave is a close second.

I'm not as sure of my favorite Autobot. Jazz, Hound, Sideswipe, and Sunstreak were all cool... If I had to choose one, it'd probably be Sideswipe, because he had the jetpack.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 29, 2002)

dinobot from the Beast Wars series- he has one of my favorite death scenes in fiction

FD


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 29, 2002)

_Whoops!  That next post was suposed to be an *EDIT*, not a quote!  Oh well, I'll delete this one instead._


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 29, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *I found this LARGE .mov file (almost 15MB, which is huge on a 56k modem) of dinobot's death scene:
> http://movies.tfarchive.com/movies/Beast_Wars/dinobotdie.mov [edit: note that I can't seem to make this file start to download, so it may be worthless....]
> 
> As for favorite transformers, I always liked (and spent a HUGE amount of money getting the figures) the Dinobots, the Insecticons, and the Constructicons.  (Of course, they're now sitting in storage someplace.  Why I spent about $400 getting them all, I don't know....  I've really got to get out of the collector mode.) *


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Transformers... now here is a topic I can dig 

(from Generation 1)

Favorite Autobot: Toss up between Optimus Prime & Jetfire.

Favorite Decepticon: Soundwave.

--------

(from Beast Wars)

Favorite Maximal: Dinobot.

Favorite Predacon: Blackarachnia.

--------

(from Beast Machines)

Favorite Maximal: Blackarachnia.

Favorite Vehicon: Thrust.


----------



## drowdude (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh yeah... those of you who are Transfans might find this entertaining....

http://www.ugo.com/channels/freestyle/features/worsttransformers/


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 29, 2002)

Salutations,

HA, you are the man-of-the-day!

I love that epidsode- and mainframe better get the rest of Beastwars out on DVD. Granted, the last season was rushed and dropped in quality, but man- the first two seasons are awesome.

Is there any cartoon character who has gone through the development dinobot did? I think not...

Respectfully submitted,
FD


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jul 29, 2002)

My favorite transformer...  Hmmm...  Thats a tough one...  I loved them all so very, very much...  I guess I would have to say that Optimus Prime, the big boy scout, was my favorite over all.  I was very sad when I first saw the Transformers movie and he died.  I'm still a little sad everytime I watch it...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 29, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *Salutations,
> 
> HA, you are the man-of-the-day!
> 
> ...




Were you able to get the download to work?  I couldn't get it to work....


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 29, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Were you able to get the download to work?  I couldn't get it to work.... *




Yup, I got it to work at my home machine. My work machine did not care for it, but my quicktime is not quite up2date there.

FD


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 29, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup, I got it to work at my home machine. My work machine did not care for it, but my quicktime is not quite up2date there.
> 
> FD *




I like the whole dialogue from that episode.  If I could find a transcript of that episode, that'd be great....

No luck on Google, though.  I looked up "dinobot beast wars death" to get the link, above.  Still can't find the transcript.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 29, 2002)

Salutations,

ahh, i get to return the favor-

Code of Hero script 

www.bwtf.com is a pretty cool site all around.

Respectfully submitted
FD


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2002)

Decepticon, definalty Soundwave.


Autobot is a toss up between, Optimus prime, Grimlock, Ironhide, and Cup. God i miss the real Transformers.


----------



## Fyrie (Jul 30, 2002)

JetFire/Skyfire - the Robotech Ripoff


----------



## Wolf72 (Jul 30, 2002)

Prowl ... the strategist and logitician!

I got him, Soundwave, Optimus, and Megatron when they first came out.

and yes it's the luger Megatron 

Prowl has always been my favorite though ...


----------



## King_Stannis (Jul 30, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Decepticon, definalty Soundwave.
> 
> 
> Autobot is a toss up between, Optimus prime, Grimlock, Ironhide, and Cup. God i miss the real Transformers. *




you said it, man. watching the movie just took me back to the mid eighties...getting home from school and watching the transformers at 4:30. doze were da daze!


i just went up to the toy store and saw some "new" transformers. what the hell is this? megtron isn't a gun anymore? galvatron isn't even a cannon?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2002)

dramwave productions is putting out two top notch transformers comics, generation 1 and armada. Armada sets the stage for a new series and toy line, i hope it lives up to the origanal.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 30, 2002)

I've only seen a couple episodes of the new series, Transformers: Robots in Disguise.  Although Beast Wars had much stronger stories, I still prefer my transformers to turn into vehicles or machines, and I still prefer classic animation to computer 3D animation. I'd never buy an "Optimus Primal", but the new Optimus Prime that combines with Ultra Magnus... yeah, I'd buy that.

Favorite Autobot: Gotta go with Optimus Prime, although Jetfire is a close second (wish they'd used him more in the cartoon or the comics!). And Cliffhanger will always be one of my faves, since he was the first Transformer I got as a kid. Plus, Casey Kasem did his voice! How can you not be cool when you've got the same voice as Robin the Boy Wonder and Mark, leader of G-Force?

Favorite Decepticon: None of them ever really won me over as being as cool as the autobots. I always thought Ravage was pretty cool, though.


----------



## madriel (Jul 30, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> you said it, man. watching the movie just took me back to the mid eighties...getting home from school and watching the transformers at 4:30. doze were da daze! *




Hey King_Stannis, did you watch Transformers on WUAB Cleveland?  My brother and I used to watch them then too.

Oh, this takes me back.  Optimus Prime, Jazz and Prowl were my favourites.  I admit it, I cried in the movie theatre when Optimus died.  The original series had some great voice actors.

Here's a link that has some info on the Transformers franchise.  The fourth series and a possible live action movie.  Wouldn't that be cool.

http://www.corona.bc.ca/films/details/transformers.html


----------



## Lizard (Jul 31, 2002)

Swindle.

Come on, he sells the rest of his combiner team for scrap metal...how can you not love the guy?


----------



## Fenros (Jul 31, 2002)

Favorite Autobot: Springer

Other close favorites: Prowl, Optimus Prime (of course!), Mirage (because he was the first Transformer I owned), Grimlock, Metroplex (cuz he's friggin huge!)

Favorite Decepticon:  a tie between Shockwave (Read his stats and personality on the original file card. Absolute bad mofo) and Astrotrain.

Other close favorites: Devastator (does that count? he's technically like six Decepticons), Predaking (again, not sure he counts as one), Soundwave, Blitzwing, Galvatron, Scourge.


Picked up the whole first season box set on DVD.........loving it.


----------



## madriel (Jul 31, 2002)

I didn't know they were out on DVD.  That's cool.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh, man, the movie just ROCKS!

I own the soundtrack, and there can be no better way to remember G1 Transformers...

Favorite Autobot:
Optimus Prime, followed closely by Hot Rod/Rodimus Prime

Favorite Decepticon:
Megatron, followed closely by the comic book Shockwae (bad, bad mofo)

All together now:

"You got the touch, you got the power!!!"


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 31, 2002)

Favorite Decepticons:
Megatron
Soundwave
Shockwave

Favorite Autobots:
None.  I can't stand the Autobots.

-Tiberius


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Jul 31, 2002)

Tiberius said:
			
		

> *Favorite Decepticons:
> Megatron
> Soundwave
> Shockwave
> ...




Can't stand autobots?  Why am I not surprised.  

Sigh... you're so predicable, B.   

As for me...

Decepticons:  Starscream, Soundwave, Laserbeak
Autobots:  Hotrod (NOT rodimus), Jetfire (yay macross!), Grimlock

-F


----------



## Siridar (Jul 31, 2002)

Optimus Prime, Megatron and Jazz.

The new TF comic rocks (too bad it's a limited series), and I'm not too fond of Armada.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jul 31, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey King_Stannis, did you watch Transformers on WUAB Cleveland?  My brother and I used to watch them then too...[/url] *




yep, caught them often on WUAB back then. i was spoiled because they were on our local CBS affiliate as well (WSEE if you could get that signal across the lake ).


----------



## madriel (Jul 31, 2002)

We got both channels across the lake.  Those were the days.


----------



## gamecat (Aug 1, 2002)

Starscream!


----------



## Acmite (Aug 1, 2002)

Starscream was always my favorite Decepticon, followed by Soundwave and Ravage.

I yearned for the day Starscream would finally seize control of the Decepticons, but it never happened.  

Autobots?  Hmmm...I'd have to go for Optimus Prime, maybe Mirage.  I wasn't nearly as big of an Autobot fan.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Starscream! *





I always enjoyed the fact the Starscream and Cobra Commander had the exact same voice


----------



## drowdude (Aug 1, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> I yearned for the day Starscream would finally seize control of the Decepticons, but it never happened.
> *




Well.... he did have control for a bit there in the movie... up until Galvatron disentegrated him 

"...Megatron? Is that you?"


----------



## King_Stannis (Aug 1, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well.... he did have control for a bit there in the movie... up until Galvatron disentegrated him
> 
> "...Megatron? Is that you?" *




"Here's a hint!"

BLAST!

best part of the movie, IMHO.


----------



## Napftor (Aug 3, 2002)

Starscream is definitely my fave with Soundwave being a close second.  As for the Autobots, I've always had a soft spot for Grimlock, but I like Wheeljack's blinking sideburns when he speaks.


----------



## Ristamar (Aug 5, 2002)

The original TransFormers ruled...   Beast Wars didn't really do it for me, but it was tolerable.  

I also have to roll my eyes and shake my head in disgust when I see the 'new' toys.  The idea of Megatron not transforming into a luger is blasphemous.

Anyway...   *cough*

I was a huge fan of Starscream when I was younger.  I also loved Soundwave and Megatron.

I liked Blitzwing simply for his cool look and transformations.  He had a sweet TripleChanger design.

My favorite gestalt robot had to be the original....  Devastator.

On the Autobot side of things, I enjoyed Grimlock, Kup, and Optimus Prime.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 5, 2002)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *The idea of Megatron not transforming into a luger is blasphemous.*




I agree. They keep trying to give Megatron new looks so they don't have to explain why he shrinks down to gun size, but it has never been an issue for me. I wonder if they'll change Shockwave.

OTOH, Galvatron looked really SHWEEEET!


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 5, 2002)

It's a toss up for me K_S:

I really liked Soundwave, and not only owned his figure, but several of the cassette tape action figures too.  I believe I had Ravage (the buzzard); Rumble (the little earthquake fellow); and one or two others.

Along with Soundwave, I liked the Dinobots, particularly Slag (triceratops); Grimlock (T-Rex); and the pteradactyl whose name escapes me.


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 6, 2002)

May fave Decepticon was Sharkwave (Shockwave? The one with the one big glowing eye, and he stayed behind on Cybertron....)
I'm suprised nobody's said my fave Autobot yet: OMEGA SUPRIME!

(BTW, Ravage was the dog, the buzzard was Lazerbeak)


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Ravage was the dog *





I always thought Ravage was a panther for some reason...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I always thought Ravage was a panther for some reason... *




You would.   

My favorite was always Swoop.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You would.   *




WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## 333 Dave (Aug 6, 2002)

He always growled like a dog if you ask me... he's definatly not the bird though .


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *He always growled like a dog if you ask me... he's definatly not the bird though . *





 No... no... definatly not a bird...


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 6, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *May fave Decepticon was Sharkwave (Shockwave? The one with the one big glowing eye, and he stayed behind on Cybertron....)
> I'm suprised nobody's said my fave Autobot yet: OMEGA SUPRIME!
> 
> (BTW, Ravage was the dog, the buzzard was Lazerbeak) *




See what age does to you ?  Thanks for the correction, now I can name three of the cassette Transformers I owned.


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You would.
> 
> My favorite was always Swoop. *




That was the name I couldn't recall yesterday -- thanks!!

And BTW, I agree Ravage was a dog, no question about it IMO.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That was the name I couldn't recall yesterday -- thanks!!
> 
> And BTW, I agree Ravage was a dog, no question about it IMO. *





Hmmm.... well I seem to recall he was a panther when they brought him back in Beast Wars... I admit my knowledge of BW is kinda limited though since I only saw about 1/2 the episodes... and then only 1 with Ravage in it...

...and he always seemed very cat-like to me...

but whatevah


----------



## King_Stannis (Aug 6, 2002)

checked what it would cost to get an original megatron gun - not the sissy one they're selling now......


over $300 at some places!


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

I actually still have Soundwave and the original tape sets... pulled them down... the blister pack is no help at all in determining what Ravage really is... ah well...


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

AAAHHHHHH HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!! 

Found the mini-poster checklist!!!!

"The evil decepticons fool you as cassettes, but they transform to either JAGUAR, condor, or robots!"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *AAAHHHHHH HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




It's amazing what people keep.  

Glad to see you were right.  Swoop is still the best, though.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 6, 2002)

Salutations,

I never understood what was interesting about the robots that turned into cassettes and a boom box? 

It seem kind of silly to me- besides the shrinking aspect of it, to go from a cool look robot mode to a cassette is a bit.. err.. I will just stick with silly.

Are they in the new Transformer cartoon? Are they dvd's now? 

FD


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's amazing what people keep.  *




Heh.... you have no idea.... no idea at all....




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Glad to see you were right.  Swoop is still the best, though.    *




Swoop is ok.... Grimlock is the kewlest G1 Dinobot though 

"Me Grimlock King!!!"


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *Salutations,
> 
> I never understood what was interesting about the robots that turned into cassettes and a boom box?
> 
> It seem kind of silly to me- besides the shrinking aspect of it, to go from a cool look robot mode to a cassette is a bit.. err.. I will just stick with silly.*





Soundwave was just the kewlest of all to me personality wise... not to mention he had the kewlest sounding voice 

I always liked the fact that he generate a mini-army in a few seconds....

Hell, Rumble even took down Devastator  



			
				Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *Are they in the new Transformer cartoon? Are they dvd's now?
> 
> FD *




If you are talking about RID, I dunno... I havent been keeping up with it since it is quite possibly the worst cartoon I have ever seen.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 6, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> Hell, Rumble even took down Devastator
> *




Rumble was pretty cool.

Did they ever explain why some robots shrunk when they transformed?



> If you are talking about RID, I dunno... I havent been keeping up with it since it is quite possibly the worst cartoon I have ever seen.




Yes, it is pretty bad. haha. 

What a shame.

FD


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rumble was pretty cool.
> 
> Did they ever explain why some robots shrunk when they transformed? *




Not that I know of... I always just took it for granted and assumed it was just an aspect of their superior tech... 




			
				Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> Yes, it is pretty bad. haha.
> 
> What a shame.
> ...




No kiddin'.... I still can't believe they took Beast Machines off the air for that atrocity...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 6, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean?
> 
> ...




On the off chance that you're not joking....

It's a Drizzt joke.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> On the off chance that you're not joking....
> 
> It's a Drizzt joke. *




Yes. Thank you... I realized that...


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 6, 2002)

So once again I stand corrected...Ravage was not a dog after all.  At least I managed to recall Rumble and a few of the Dinobots correctly  .


----------



## King_Stannis (Aug 6, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *So once again I stand corrected...Ravage was not a dog after all.  At least I managed to recall Rumble and a few of the Dinobots correctly  . *




i loved rumble in the movie....

"first we crack the shell, then we crack the nuts inside!"


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

"If on Decepticon turf you happen to tumble... look out robot! ...'cause here comes Rumble!!!"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes. Thank you... I realized that...  *




or so he claims now


----------



## drowdude (Aug 6, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> or so he claims now    *




Dude, I can't believe you went for that one... I mean it's just too obvious and easy... I should hope to see more creative endeavors in the future...


----------



## garyh (Aug 11, 2002)

My favorite TF of all time would probably be Grimlock.

BTW - For all of you bemoaning the fact that you can't buy a gun Megatron, it's not Hasbros' fault.  Modern US toy laws prevent sale of any toys that look like a real gun.  About a year ago, there was a recolor of the original Megatron released in Japan, and most toy importers/resellers wouldn't/couldn't even go near the thing...  it was eBay or bust on that thing.

This isn't totally new.  In 1995, for TF: Generation 2, they recolored and rereleased the original Prime, but had to make a new tank Megatron, because of the safety laws.

I like TFs as much as I like RPGs, and currently buy all the new releases.  I've got every TF from Beast Wars till today (barring convention exclusives and just released ones that haven't hit my area).  The new Armada Megatron is also a tank, and is pretty cool.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 12, 2002)

ARGH! How did I miss this topic for this long?!

HUGE transfan over here, been to the last 2 BotCons and had a blast.  Scott McNeil (voice actor for BW Dinobot, Waspinator, Silverbolt, and Rattrap) is just awesome.  Gary Chalk  (BW Optimus Primal) *is* a big gorilla.

The latest TF series, "Armada," is due out sometime this month on Cartoon Newtwork.  They showed a preview of the first ep at the BotCon 2002 Dinner.  I dind't see it, but a friend of mine did, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Factoid: Gary Chalk and David Kaye (BW Megatron) are both doing voice in Armada.  Most all the Armada toys kick much ass, with the notable exception of Laserbeak.

"Code of Hero" is one of THE best episodes of ANY animated series.

I'mhard-pressed to pick a fave character, but my fave series was _Beast Wars_, which just barely edges out the original series.  _Robots in Disguise_ was good, in a light-hearted way, but I see why many people slammed it.  _Beast Machines_ was... *twitches* *convulses* well, it could've been worse.  But not by much.



> Did they ever explain why some robots shrunk when they transformed?




That's not the only Law of Physics torn/stapled/mutilated in TF Continuity (which is itself at times a tangled mess).  Prime example: "The Ultmiate Doom," in which Megs brings Cybertron to Earth, to harness the energy released by Earth as it tears itself apart due to Cybertron's gravitational pull.  The Autobots blow Cybertron away by shooting Megatron's Star Cruiser (which is full of Energon Cubes) with their hand-held weapons.  The explosion did push Cybertron far away (without damaging it or incinerating 2/3 of the Earth, but Megatron was unscathed.

Here's a question -- any of you Transfans visit/frequent other transfan boards?  I'll break the ice by revealing that I'm frequently found at Axalon Underground, as "Dr Archeville."


----------



## Villano (Aug 19, 2002)

*Autobots* 
Prowl 
Brawn
Mirage (I think he was the one voiced by Scatman Caruthers.  Anything with Scatman is cool.)


*Decepticons* 
Soundwave
Shockwave
Starscream
Ramjet


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2002)

Scatman Crothers actually did the voice of Jazz.


----------



## Villano (Aug 19, 2002)

*Oops...*

Okay then...

*Autobots*
Prowl 
Brawn
Jazz 

*Decepticons*
Soundwave
Shockwave
Starscream
Ramjet

There, that's better.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 19, 2002)

Starscream, he was just such a coldblooded psychopath.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2002)

Armada, friday on Cartoon Network. Looks soo cool! Can't wait.


----------



## Ziona (Aug 23, 2002)

A few ramblings of my own about Transformers...

Optimus Prime was my favorite, or the little yellow VW Bug...Yellowjacket?

But the reason I felt compelled to post...I recall being very young and having my parents take my older brother & I to the local mom-and-pop toy store in our town to meet Starscream!  He was surrounded by kids, and I remember being nervous around him.  What really gets me is that he was hugging children.  For the life of me, I could never understand why a Decepticon would be hugging us! He was crazy & mean in the cartoon, but he was hugging us at the toy store...   

Besides that, I bought both The Transformers Movie & GI Joe The Movie on DVD for my husband last year for Christmas.  He was super happy.  The quality is nice, and the GI Joe DVD even has some of those public safety announcements! Classic.


----------



## Siridar (Aug 23, 2002)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Optimus Prime was my favorite, or the little yellow VW Bug...Yellowjacket?
> 
> *




Bumblebee


----------



## drowdude (Aug 24, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Armada, friday on Cartoon Network. Looks soo cool! Can't wait. *




I was quite dissapointed with Armada... oh well... heh, at least the new MotU cartoon roxxx da hizouse


----------



## King_Stannis (Aug 26, 2002)

yeah, i was disappointed in armada, too. didn't come close to capturing the spirit of the original. 

cyclonus a snivelling fool? 

it's a cool idea, with the mini cons, but lackluster followthrough. i hate the anime style kids, too. 

oh well, my little boy loves it, so that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 26, 2002)

I can only remeber: Kup, hot rod, sound wave(?), optimus, and those ones that crack the robot in a bubble(that was sound wave yeah?) But last time I watched them was when I thought "Robots in disguise" meant "Robots in de skies" 

Favourite Autobot:Hot rod

Favourite Desepticons:Those ones that were hammers, not only are they the only ones I remeber but they were cool as well


----------



## drowdude (Aug 27, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> * yeah, i was disappointed in armada, too. didn't come close to capturing the spirit of the original.
> 
> cyclonus a snivelling fool?  *




Yeah, that was *reaaaally* annoying, as was the new version of Starscream.... and dont get me started on Laserbeak... that traitor 



			
				King_Stannis said:
			
		

> * it's a cool idea, with the mini cons, but lackluster followthrough. i hate the anime style kids, too.
> *




I honestly dont think it's a particularly kewl idea. Of course I always hated the Headmasters too...


----------



## Napftor (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm guessing the minicons try to recapture the generation 1 feel by sort of replacing energon cubes.  I'm sure I watched a few eps where Megatron gulped down some energy form those things and got more powerful.  That's my theory, but you're right, it's not the best series so far.  Anime kids and slow/awful dialogue...


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 30, 2002)

Dr. Archeville, eh? Optimus Prime from http://boards.allspark.com right here (Also using Optimus Prime at AUG, though I've yet to post there, as well as the BWTF forums). 

And considering what name I go under on Transformers boards, it's pretty obvious who my favorite Transformer is. 

Anyway, Hand of Vecna is right. The reason they had to change Megatron is because of current toy safety laws. Look at the current Laserbeak. He turns into a fake laser gun, but even THEN that wasn't enough. Their color choices were limited to blue and orange. Does anyone here want to see Megatron turn into a kiddie lazer gun with a blue or orange paint scheme? No thank you. 

As for Armada, yeah, that was painful. I was thouroughly disappointed by it. From what I understand, they didn't even write it, beforehand. See, they want to air it in both the US and Japan. And so to save them the trouble of dubbing it from one language to the other, they had it animated first and then had the dialogue inserted afterwards. So there's a reason for the awful dialogue. Though that hardly makes me feel better at how lacklustre the show was. Or how much the kids were focused on to the exclusion of the Transformers. Or many other reasons why Armada was a letdown. *sigh* Oh well. With any luck, they'll drastically improve the series and soon. 

BTW: They didn't end Beast Machines for Robots In Disguise. They ended Beast Wars for Beast Machines. It was supposed to go longer, but they decided to take the line in a completely new direction and so cancelled Beast Wars after the 3rd season. Beast Machines, on the other hand, was only supposed to last 2 years. Whatever the case, I'm glad it wasn't to go longer. God, does Beast Machines suck. Yeah, RID is weak, but it was still pretty entertaining (And if you didn't know this, it wasn't made to be aired in the US. It was originally Car Robots, a Japanese series, and Hasbro decided to fill out a year by dubbing that series over and bringing over the toy line. It was nothing more than filler). Whatever the case, I'd have much preferred for Beast Wars to have lasted longer than it did, rather than to have it cut short only to be replaced by Beast Machines.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 30, 2002)

I happen to have enjoyed Beast Machines very much, and I was very sad to see it go.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 5, 2002)

As a long time BW fan, and a bit of a G1 and CR fan(Hated BM), my favorite would be Tigetron, followed closely by Cheetor and Black Arachnia(Does she remind anyone else of your typical Yathrine?)


----------



## King_Stannis (Sep 6, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here's a question -- any of you Transfans visit/frequent other transfan boards?  I'll break the ice by revealing that I'm frequently found at Axalon Underground, as "Dr Archeville." *




just joined, hand of vecna.

under the name...

drum roll
/
/
/
/
/
/
King_Stannis


----------



## drowdude (Sep 7, 2002)

I just joined up as well... nifty site.


----------



## BeanFruit (Sep 9, 2002)

Definitely Optimus Prime


----------

